# TV series reccomendations



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

We have been giving netlix a go and wondered if anyone has any good TV series reccomendations. We enjoy things like CSi, NCIS, Gotham, the 100, Humans. Thanks


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I too have enjoyed all the various CSI's over the years, and am currently watching the 100 as well. Others I'm in the process of watching, not specifically Netflix:-

The Mick
The Punisher

Going to give Krypton and Lost in space a try when I get those two finished.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

The lost is endless on Netflix

My top 5

Breaking bad
Sons of Anarchy
Peaky blinders
Power
American horror stories


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Blindspot!
Prison break.

Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Narcos.
Strike back
Black List


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

luther


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Elliott19864 said:


> The lost is endless on Netflix
> 
> My top 5
> 
> ...


Watched half way through the second series of SoA when it was first on tv, kind of lost interest in it at that point, does it get better again as it progresses?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Some that I watch are

Taken
Blindspot
Walking Dead
Supernatural
Madam Secretary
Lucifer
Seal Team
Lethal Weapon


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Prison Break definitely.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> Watched half way through the second series of SoA when it was first on tv, kind of lost interest in it at that point, does it get better again as it progresses?


In my opinion it does get better but with any long tv series you really have to stick with it.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

my trouble is that I've started on so many series that have ended up getting cancelled after about 2 or 3 series so I do give up hope of anything running longer than that, but I think SoA is on about Series 5 or 6 now isn't it?


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I think Line of Duty is on Netflix. Highly recommended if you like crime drama with twists and turns

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

vsideboy said:


> my trouble is that I've started on so many series that have ended up getting cancelled after about 2 or 3 series so I do give up hope of anything running longer than that, but I think SoA is on about Series 5 or 6 now isn't it?


SoA wasn't cancelled and ran for seven seasons.


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

for netflix I can recommend..

Happy
strangerthings
power

Amazon Prime..

mr robot
black sails
preacher
Ray Donovan
Vikings

I work nightshift for 3 weeks at a time so have researched these extensively


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Person of Interest is a great one and finished now but all seasons on Netflix, a couple of episodes and you will be hooked.

If you look an Amazon you will see the reviews it gets.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Gomorrah is the best series I've seen in some time.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Justified - mega!!!!!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Chrislazski said:


> for netflix I can recommend..
> 
> Happy
> strangerthings
> ...


Dont have Netflix anymore but used to watch the Marvel series (Jessica Jones, Luke Cage etc)
Have Amazon Prime now and watch:

Preacher
Sneaky Pete
Taken


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bug Sponge said:


> Gomorrah is the best series I've seen in some time.


Absolutely agree with this, best TV I have ever watched!


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

toddy2 said:


> Absolutely agree with this, best TV I have ever watched!


It's absolutely superb. See they're filming a fourth season and a prequel? 
I think the Immortal is alive and well somewhere.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Bug Sponge said:


> It's absolutely superb. See they're filming a fourth season and a prequel?
> I think the Immortal is alive and well somewhere.


Gomorrah is really good, I think one reason is it has subtitles so you have to pay attention and not on your other devices at the same time ,

netflix:Travelers is good and Glitch too but a bit slow and Australian,

a couple on prime that were a surprise were Halt and Catch fire and into the Badlands,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Elliott19864 said:


> The lost is endless on Netflix
> 
> My top 5
> 
> ...


I will add queen of the south and dexter to that list, and amazon video Jack Ryan really good


----------

